
A SQL injection tool for effortlessly saving time on escaping quote marks - mehmetegemen
https://www.sqltexttochar.com/
======
mehmetegemen
From the website: "This is a tool first I made for myself and then made public
to craft sql injection commands without any problems of unescaped quote marks.
Just type your text and it will be converted to a concat'ed expression
adjusted to your db engine."

Since I know your privacy concerns I didn't put google analytics, google fonts
or ads. Just a few lines of javascript to convert the strings.

I hope it will make your life easier.

